# Rondo for Violin and Orchestra



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey all, just finished a piece I'm submitting to colleges for composition application!! Any advice or tips would be so much appreciated.

https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440102


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Before I would consider commenting, I need to know if the score shown is complete and what you would send off or are we seeing a rough draft of the engraving process, for there's lots to correct? If it's the latter, then I don't need to suggest improvements.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Before I would consider commenting, I need to know if the score shown is complete and what you would send off or are we seeing a rough draft of the engraving process, for there's lots to correct? If it's the latter, then I don't need to suggest improvements.


Well, there are two separate deadlines, one is tomorrow (obviously I can't change much), but another one isn't for a couple months so I'd love any suggestions for improvement.

If it looks like a rough draft to you though that's probably not a good sign


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If you're as young as I think you are (18'ish) then don't sweat the deadline tomorrow. Let it be. 

I'll PM you about ways to improve via TC Private Messages. 

I was/am not going to have you change everything as it might be a give-away that you had help because they can figure that out from seeing that you demonstrate way more stuff about good engraving than most young composers around your age.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Vasks said:


> If you're as young as I think you are (18'ish) then don't sweat the deadline tomorrow. Let it be.
> 
> I'll PM you about ways to improve via TC Private Messages.
> 
> I was/am not going to have you change everything as it might be a give-away that you had help because they can figure that out from seeing that you demonstrate way more stuff about good engraving than most young composers around your age.


Yes, I turn 18 in a couple months 

And good point about not "helping with everything"... I'm definitely going to be editing it since there are clear problems (I had to rush the ending which is why it's so sloppy because I didn't think I would finish in time!)

Again, thanks so much for the feedback


----------

